# Naval Action .....



## Buchseite (22. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Naval Action gemacht.
Wie ist Euer Feedback dazu?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Noofuu (23. August 2016)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Naval Action gemacht.
> Wie ist Euer Feedback dazu?
> ...



Das würde mich auch Interessieren habe das Spiel schon länger im Blick aber wurde schon viel enttäuscht in letzter Zeit.

Ist die Langzeitmotivation gut oder wird das Spiel schnell Langweilig ?


----------



## Buchseite (23. August 2016)

koMahR schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch Interessieren habe das Spiel schon länger im Blick aber wurde schon viel enttäuscht in letzter Zeit.
> 
> Ist die Langzeitmotivation gut oder wird das Spiel schnell Langweilig ?



Also ich habe es mir gestern schon gekauft.
In den Seeschlachten ist es ein mittendrin Gefühl wenn einem die Holzsplitter um die Ohren sausen.
Handel besteht schon.
Craften kann man die Schiffe.
Irgendwas mit Schätzen wurde im Ladebildschirm gezeigt.
Ist ja noch Early Access.
Ein Deutsches Forum gibt es auch schon.
Ich würde es mir bis jetzt nach 4 Stunden Spielzeit wieder kaufen.
Ich bin nicht direkt ein MMOer, aber ein paar Player bekäme ich evtl. als Gruppe zusammen.


----------

